# App Ideas



## shadowDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello all, I have to make an android app as an assignment for a class, and I'm looking for some ideas. So, if you have thought "I wish there was an app that could...." post it here and I will see what I can do.

Also, if someone posts an app you would like mention it, so I can know that it is especially good. :smile3:


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

How advanced of a project are you talking about?


----------



## Spike (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd love an app that makes coffee


----------



## union1mc (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm looking for a simple alarm clock like alarm clock plus. Instead of the slideshow and music player it would have a timer and world clock. I can't seem to find one with these features and a simple clean interface. I'm currently using jclock, but I really don't like the interface. If someone else has an idea of one that is already available, let me know please.


----------

